
Total Commander for Android version 1.0 release candidate  - Uncle_Sam
http://www.ghisler.com/android.htm
======
d99kris
Total Commander is my absolute favorite file manager. I'm a Windows/Linux guy,
and I always keep a Total Commander ready (in Linux through wine).

I'm certainly gonna try the Android app. Thanks for posting this!

------
prez
An Android version? Where is the Linux version I've been waiting years for?

Not that I'm complaining, TC for Android could be awesome, but I could really
use good file manager in Linux, and would gladly pay for it.

~~~
wonderzombie
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Commander>

Would this be adequate for your needs?

~~~
prez
When I used it about 2 years ago, it wasn't very good back then.

Recently I also tried Double Commander, Krusader, Tux Commander and a few
more. Double Commander is quite good, but it's still a little buggy and
missing some features.

I currently I use both MC and DC, each for it's own purposes. MC is an
excellent file manager, it's only downside is the GUI.

------
JadeRobbins
I thought this was Total Annihilation for Android and clicked excitedly, only
to be very, very disappointed.

------
zura
I switched to tcmd from DISCo Commander couple of years ago. It is really a
decent piece of software.

------
cultureulterior
Will expire in October, apparently.

